# minimo comun denominatore



## Paulfromitaly

> " Il minimo comun denominatore della categoria dei notai e' un reddito molto alto "


Io non direi mai una cosa del genere, che secondo me ha ben poco senso visto che non vi è nulla di "minimo".

Il *denominatore comune*  della categoria dei notai e' un reddito molto alto.

ovvero quello che accomuna tutti i notai.
Minimo ha senso SOLO in un contesto strettamente matematico.

Il tutto è spiegato in maniera inequivocabile sul Treccani



> *denominatóre* s. m. [dal lat. mediev. _denominator_ -_oris_]. – *1.* (f. -_trice_) Propr. (non com.), chi denomina, chi dà il nome. *2.*  In aritmetica, il numero (o l’espressione numerica) posto sotto il  segno di frazione, che sta a indicare in quante parti uguali è stata  divisa l’unità; _minimo comune d_., il numero più piccolo che è multiplo comune dei denominatori di due o più frazioni. In senso fig., *comune denominatore, o denominatore. comune*,  espressione di uso corrente per indicare l’elemento o l’insieme di  elementi che, posseduto da più persone o cose, rende possibile di  riunirle in gruppo o considerarle sotto il medesimo punto di vista: _avere un d_. _comune_; _ridurre a un comune denominatore_.


che in un contesto non matematico segnala SOLO denominatore comune oppure comune denominatore.


----------



## Blackman

Bella mossa, Paul....

Qualcosa non mi tornava ma, lo confesso, non ho avuto il coraggio di replicare....

Non c'è dubbio che l'espressione_ minimo comune denominatore_ sia molto usata al di fuori dal contesto matematico, comunque. Sbagliando, evidentemente.
Da un punto di vista strettamente lessicale io credo che la si possa intendere come una citazione, un prestito della matematica. Secondo me la si può usare, a patto di metterla tra virgolette.


----------



## Odysseus54

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io non direi mai una cosa del genere, che secondo me ha ben poco senso visto che non vi è nulla di "minimo".
> 
> Il *denominatore comune*  della categoria dei notai e' un reddito molto alto.
> 
> ovvero quello che accomuna tutti i notai.
> Minimo ha senso SOLO in un contesto strettamente matematico.
> 
> Il tutto è spiegato in maniera inequivocabile sul Treccani
> 
> che in un contesto non matematico segnala SOLO denominatore comune oppure comune denominatore.




Personalmente , come preferenza stilistica e precisione lessicale, posso anche essere d'accordo con quello che dici.

Tuttavia, l'uso di "minimo comune denominatore" come semplice equivalente di "denominatore comune" mi sembra a 'orecchio' abbastanza standard, e mi pare anche ben documentato.  Mi sono fatto il solito giretto su google e gli esempi sono numerosi.

Uno per tutti :

_Esiste un archetipo che accompagna da sempre tutta la storia artistica                dell'umanità. E' una categoria che contiene una quantità                di significati e di significanti pressocchè infinita, tutti                riconducibili, però, ad un minimo comune denominatore: il                viaggio._

Da http://www.cinedetour.it/jodorowsky/viaggio come vita.htm


E comunque, qui ci troviamo di fronte ad una frase italiana dove "minimo comune denominatore" e' usato nel senso piu' generico di "denominatore comune", no ?


----------



## Giorgino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io non direi mai una cosa del genere, che secondo me ha ben poco senso visto che non vi è nulla di "minimo".
> 
> Il *denominatore comune*  della categoria dei notai e' un reddito molto alto.
> 
> ovvero quello che accomuna tutti i notai.
> Minimo ha senso SOLO in un contesto strettamente matematico.
> 
> Il tutto è spiegato in maniera inequivocabile sul Treccani
> 
> che in un contesto non matematico segnala SOLO denominatore comune oppure comune denominatore.



Sono in parte d'accordo, tuttavia vorrei condividere una riflessione: ditemi che ne pensate.

In matematica, "comune denominatore", così, da solo, pur esistendo come concetto, non ha praticamente nessuna utilità, dato che i denominatori in più frazioni possono avere, anzi hanno, un numero infinito di multipli in comune. Il punto sta proprio nel trovare quello più basso, per evitare di trovarsi a utilizzare numeri astronomici a molte cifre.

Da qui si può estrarre il concetto di "avere qualcosa in comune", che viene appunto utilizzato anche in italiano, senza alcun riferimento alla matematica.

Ma sull'includere o meno il termine (e concetto) "minimo", secondo me dipende da quanto si consideri 'fatta' l'espressione "minimo comune denominatore". Se la si prende in prestito così com'è dalla matematica, senza soffermarsi su ognuno dei concetti di cui è composta, direi che può starci benissimo mantenere il "minimo".

Se invece si sceglie di scomporla, e di scartare i concetti che non 'filano' in contesti diversi da quello matematico, be'... allora ci si può chiedere che senso abbia parlare di "denominatore" riferito a cose che non sono frazioni. Perché dovremmo poter usare in modo figurato, e accettare come plausibile, solo una parte di questa espressione e non tutta quanta?

Il mio è un discorso anche più generale: ci sono espressioni che hanno un senso all'interno di un contesto (in questo caso quello matematico), e vengono con successo utilizzate (magari cambiando un po' il loro senso e le loro modalità d'uso) all'interno di altri, *pur portando con sé, in questi casi, informazioni ridondanti rispetto al nuovo contesto*. Chi decide cosa salvare e cosa scartare e perché?

Una volta che la frase ha assunto un significato, possiamo anche non curarci più del fatto che al di fuori della matematica "minimo" non ha molto senso. O no?


----------



## Odysseus54

Giorgino said:


> Sono in parte d'accordo, tuttavia vorrei condividere una riflessione: ditemi che ne pensate.
> 
> In matematica, "comune denominatore", così, da solo, pur esistendo come concetto, non ha praticamente nessuna utilità, dato che i denominatori in più frazioni possono avere, anzi hanno, un numero infinito di multipli in comune. Il punto sta proprio nel trovare quello più basso, per evitare di trovarsi a utilizzare numeri astronomici a molte cifre.
> 
> Da qui si può estrarre il concetto di "avere qualcosa in comune", che viene appunto utilizzato anche in italiano, senza alcun riferimento alla matematica.
> 
> Ma sull'includere o meno il termine (e concetto) "minimo", secondo me dipende da quanto si consideri 'fatta' l'espressione "minimo comune denominatore". Se la si prende in prestito così com'è dalla matematica, senza soffermarsi su ognuno dei concetti di cui è composta, direi che può starci benissimo mantenere il "minimo".
> 
> Se invece si sceglie di scomporla, e di scartare i concetti che non 'filano' in contesti diversi da quello matematico, be'... allora ci si può chiedere che senso abbia parlare di "denominatore" riferito a cose che non sono frazioni. Perché dovremmo poter usare in modo figurato, e accettare come plausibile, solo una parte di questa espressione e non tutta quanta?
> 
> Il mio è un discorso anche più generale: ci sono espressioni che hanno un senso all'interno di un contesto (in questo caso quello matematico), e vengono con successo utilizzate (magari cambiando un po' il loro senso e le loro modalità d'uso) all'interno di altri, *pur portando con sé, in questi casi, informazioni ridondanti rispetto al nuovo contesto*. Chi decide cosa salvare e cosa scartare e perché?
> 
> Una volta che la frase ha assunto un significato, possiamo anche non curarci più del fatto che al di fuori della matematica "minimo" non ha molto senso. O no?




Concordo.  E' il meccanismo della metafora.  E il successo di una metafora , che nel nostro caso mi sembra ben documentato, sta nel fatto che riesce a svolgere, in modo sufficientemente chiaro e non ambiguo, una funzione comunicativa originale e sufficientemente competitiva con le alternative disponibili.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Odysseus54 said:


> E comunque, qui ci troviamo di fronte ad una frase italiana dove "minimo comune denominatore" e' usato nel senso piu' generico di "denominatore comune", no ?



Diciamo che è un errore o una imprecisione frequente, reiterata da chi magari non sa o non ricorda cosa sia in senso matematico un "minimo comune denominatore".
Per una persona che non conosce il concetto, dire "comune denominatore" oppure "minimo comune denominatore" non cambia niente, in quanto non ne capisce la differenza.
Ci sono milioni di English speakers che, per ignoranza, usano to borrow quando dovrebbero usare to lend, ma questo non implica che i due verbi siano sinonimi.


Giorgino said:


> Ma sull'includere o meno il termine (e concetto) "minimo", secondo me  dipende da quanto si consideri 'fatta' l'espressione "minimo comune  denominatore"


Certo. Quelli che non ne capiscono il significato matematico, aggiungono o tolgono "minimo" a orecchio, a seconda che gli piaccia come suona la frase o meno.


----------



## Odysseus54

Paulfromitaly said:


> Diciamo che è un errore o una imprecisione frequente, reiterata da chi magari non sa o non ricorda cosa sia in senso matematico un "minimo comune denominatore".
> Per una persona che non conosce il concetto, dire "comune denominatore" oppure "minimo comune denominatore" non cambia niente, in quanto non ne capisce la differenza.
> Ci sono milioni di English speakers che, per ignoranza, usano to borrow quando dovrebbero usare to lend, ma questo non implica che i due verbi siano sinonimi.




Usare borrow invece di lend e' un errore.

Qui invece siamo nel campo della trasposizione metaforica - come ha detto Giorgino, anche parlare di 'denominatore comune' invece che di 'caratteristica unificante' e' gia' un'operazione che trasferisce un concetto nato per descrivere delle frazioni, e nient'altro, a un utilizzo tutt'affatto diverso.  E per fortuna che esiste la metafora, senno' saremmo messi proprio male.

_Spandeva suo chiaror per ogni banda
La sorella del sole, e fea d'argento
Gli arbori che a quel luogo eran ghirlanda.

I rami folti gian cantando al vento
E 'l mesto rosignol che sempre piagne
Diceva tra le frasche suo lamento.

_Ovviamente la luna non e' la sorella del sole, che , in quanto oggetto inanimato, non ha parenti, e gli alberi non possono essere fatti diventare d'argento, in quanto l'argento e' un metallo, i rami non possono cantare ecc. ecc.


----------



## Giorgino

Paulfromitaly said:


> Per una persona che non conosce il concetto, dire "comune denominatore" oppure "minimo comune denominatore" non cambia niente, in quanto non ne capisce la differenza.



Appunto. E visto che chi utilizza l'espressione in questione non deve essere per forza un matematico, e che l'uso della lingua non è prescrittivo ma descrittivo, direi che il fatto stesso che nella maggior parte dei casi sia usata senza conoscere la sua origine non tolga nulla alla validità della stessa, in entrambe le sue declinazioni. Detto in breve: se per la maggior parte delle persone non c'è differenza tra le due espressioni... *in italiano (e non in matematica) *quella differenza *non c'è*.


Sono d'accordo quindi con Odysseus54. E' un po' come quando si dice (mi viene in mente _Arancia meccanica_): "limpido come un cielo d'estate sempre blu". Poco ci importa che il cielo sia più blu e terso d'inverno, quando il tasso di umidità nell'aria è più basso, perché quest'espressione ormai significa solo: "cielo molto blu". Magari chi l'ha usata per la prima volta proveniva da un luogo in cui il clima era tale che il cielo gli appariva più blu d'estate che d'inverno. Ma non per questo dovremmo riassestare il paragone...


P.S. Se alcuni, senza conoscere il significato dell'espressione, aggiungono "minimo" a orecchio, a seconda di come gli suona... be', io non ci vedo niente di male. Anzi: ben venga l'attenzione verso lo stile. Perché in questo caso si tratterebbe solo di stile secondo me, per tutte le ragioni di cui sopra.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Giorgino said:


> Appunto. E visto che chi utilizza l'espressione in questione non deve essere per forza un matematico, e che l'uso della lingua non è prescrittivo ma descrittivo, direi che il fatto stesso che nella maggior parte dei casi sia usata senza conoscere la sua origine non tolga nulla alla validità della stessa, in entrambe le sue declinazioni. Detto in breve: se per la maggior parte delle persone non c'è differenza tra le due espressioni... *in italiano (e non in matematica) *quella differenza *non c'è*.


Davvero?

Allora come mai su TUTTI i dizionari, l'UNICA espressione citata in ambito non matematico è "denominatore comune/comune denominatore" ?
*
l'uso della lingua non è prescrittivo ma descrittivo*

questa non puoi diventare la scusante per inventarsi castronerie, altrimente non esiste più nessuna regola per nulla.


----------



## Odysseus54

Paulfromitaly said:


> Davvero?
> 
> Allora come mai su TUTTI i dizionari, l'UNICA espressione citata in ambito non matematico è "denominatore comune/comune denominatore" ?
> *
> l'uso della lingua non è prescrittivo ma descrittivo*
> 
> questa non puoi diventare la scusante per inventarsi castronerie, altrimente non esiste più nessuna regola per nulla.




Il problema qui e' che l'etichetta di 'castroneria' non puo' reggersi soltanto sul fatto che i dizionari non riportano l'uso di 'minimo comune denominatore' nei loro esempi.  Staremmo freschi se le espressioni ammesse fossero solo quelle riportate nei dizionari, soprattutto quando si tratta di espressioni composte da piu' parole.  

Se hai un po' di tempo, puoi trovare l'espressione utilizzata nel senso metaforico di cui stiamo discorrendo in moltissimi testi diciamo cosi' autorevoli.  Quotidiani, il sito web del Ministero degli Esteri, il sito dell'Ufficio Scolastico regionale delle Marche, riviste on line, siti universitari ecc.

Per dimostrare che un'espressione largamente utilizzata in documenti scritti da autori 'colti' sia una 'castroneria' , ci vuole un po' di piu' che una semplice affermazione, per quanto convinta e ripetuta con convinzione.

Finora hai sostenuto che il problema e' la non congruenza tra il termine matematico, molto specifico, che si riferisce alla riduzione di frazioni diverse e non sommabili a frazioni sommabili, e l'uso metaforico che di questa espressione si fa.

Pero', allo stesso tempo , riconosci validita' all'uso metaforico dell'espressione 'denominatore comune'.  Sinceramente, se la logica e' quella di giudicare la 'correttezza espressiva' della metafora dal significato originario dell'espressione, non capisco come 'denominatore comune' possa essere considerato come semanticamente piu' vicino a 'caratteristica comune'.  La distanza semantica e' la stessa , il salto metaforico e' lo stesso.

Se l'uso metaforico di 'minimo comune denominatore' e' una castroneria, cosi' lo e' anche necessariamente l'uso di 'denominatore comune', mi pare.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Odysseus54 said:


> Se l'uso metaforico di 'minimo comune denominatore' e' una castroneria, cosi' lo e' anche necessariamente l'uso di 'denominatore comune', mi pare.



Invece a me non pare proprio e l'esempio che hai fatto tu lo dimostra in maniera lampante (a meno di voler discutere di aria fritta)

" Il minimo comun denominatore della categoria dei notai e' un reddito molto alto "

Comune denominatore, come spiegato chiaramente su TUTTI i dizionari (che fino a prova contraria sono, inseme alle grammatiche, i testi su cui si verifica la correttezza di una lingua, a differenza di Google, Facebook, blog scritti da semianalfabeti etc..) significa "caratteristica che accomuna".

Tutti i notai hanno una caratterista in comune: il reddito alto.
Definire un alto reddito come una caratteristica "minima" non solo non ha senso, ma è ridicolo.


----------



## Giorgino

Chiedo scusa per il discorso del prescrittivo e descrittivo. Non può essere certo il jolly per avere sempre ragione.
Tuttavia in questo caso sono convinto che se, come anche tu hai detto, gran parte delle persone utilizza la frase senza porsi il problema di questo "minimo" e del suo senso in matematica, dovremmo iniziare a porci il dubbio di considerarla accettabile. Sono poi d'accordo con Odysseus54: i dizionari sono comunque 'in ritardo' nel registrare l'evoluzione della lingua, e le cose si complicano ulteriormente nel caso di espressioni formate da più parole.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Comune denominatore [cut] significa "caratteristica che accomuna".
> 
> Tutti i notai hanno una caratterista in comune: il reddito alto.
> Definire un alto reddito come una caratteristica "minima" non solo non ha senso, ma è ridicolo.



Prima hai detto che in questa espressione il termine "minimo" è aggiunto o meno a seconda della percezione che il parlante ha di questa espressione in matematica. Quindi si suppone che il "minimo", quando presente, rimandi al fatto che di denominatori comuni ce ne sono infiniti, e che io scelga il minimo per comodità di calcolo, che è poi quello che avviene in matematica. Chi non conosce o non ricorda tutto ciò pronuncia la frase con o senza "minimo" senza porsi troppi problemi.

Ora però dici che sarebbe ridicolo aggiungerlo in casi di espressioni che c'entrano con il reddito dei notai, o simili, perché questo è palesemente molto alto. Mi pare che in questo caso tu stia assegnando alle due parti della 'frase fatta' due valori che pertengono a contesti diversi. Dai per buono che "comune denominatore" venga dalla matematica, e trovi accettabile utilizzarlo in situazioni che però esulano dalla matematica, dove la frase assumerebbe un senso molto diverso, seppure in qualche modo vicino a quello originale; mentre associ "minimo", al posto che all'ambito matematico, al significato che in altri contesti ha in italiano. Sembra che il termine vada a creare una sorta di non meglio definito 'ponte' che lo unisce semanticamente al concetto di "reddito".

Sembrerebbe quindi che se la frase fosse stata riferita a degli operai, sarebbe stata almeno un po' meno "ridicola". Oppure che io possa usare, in senso figurato, fuori dalla matematica, ovviamente, l'espressione "radice quadrata" solo se sto parlando di piante, o "logaritmico", se sto parlando di musica, e non negli altri casi.

Cioè, sostieni che "minimo" può essere accettabile solo in contesti matematici, ma poi (secondo me) ti smentisci dicendo che non può essere associato al reddito degli avvocati. C'è un corto circuito, tra il significato di "minimo" in matematica e un altro elemento casuale della frase (che non c'entra con la matematica) che ospita la frase fatta, che è appunto il reddito.


Non so se si è capito quel che volevo dire...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Rispiego il concetto: alcune persone aggiungono "minimo" a caso, solo perchè si ricordano di averlo sentito dire da qualcuno, oppure perchè hanno l'impressione che dia più credibilità all'intera frase.
Minimo non ha alcun senso, se non in ambito matematico.

_" Il minimo comun denominatore della categoria degli ombrellai (scelta a caso) è un reddito molto basso "_

Anche in questo caso in cui si parla di redditi bassi e non alti, l'uso di minimo è non giustificabile in termini linguistici, anche se però, per una sorta di logica associativa si può pensare che  "minimo/basso" strida meno che il minimo/alto dell'altro esempio.

Secondo me si dice sempre e solo "denominatore comune".


----------



## Odysseus54

Paulfromitaly said:


> Invece a me non pare proprio e l'esempio che hai fatto tu lo dimostra in maniera lampante (a meno di voler discutere di aria fritta)
> 
> " Il minimo comun denominatore della categoria dei notai e' un reddito molto alto "
> 
> Comune denominatore, come spiegato chiaramente su TUTTI i dizionari (che fino a prova contraria sono, inseme alle grammatiche, i testi su cui si verifica la correttezza di una lingua, a differenza di Google, Facebook, blog scritti da semianalfabeti etc..) significa "caratteristica che accomuna".
> 
> Tutti i notai hanno una caratterista in comune: il reddito alto.
> Definire un alto reddito come una caratteristica "minima" non solo non ha senso, ma è ridicolo.




Quindi se dico "la _condizione_ _minima_ per la realizzazione di tale progetto e' la disponibilita' di un miliardo di Euro" , dico una castroneria e una cosa ridicola perche' un miliardo di euro e' un sacco di soldi e in quanto tale non ha la qualifica per essere una _condizione minima_ ?

Riguardo ai semianalfabeti, ti invito ancora una volta a dare un'occhiata agli hits di Google, che dopo tutto e' solo un innocuo motore di ricerca, non una discoteca piena di adolescenti brufolosi e dediti al texting, al sexting e al footing, e che quindi trova la metafora di cui stiamo parlando dovunque si trovi, spesso , ripeto, in giornali, siti istituzionali e culturali, riviste ecc ecc.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Odysseus54 said:


> Quindi se dico "la condizione minima per il varo della riforma del sistema sanitario USA e' la disponibilita' di diecine di miliardi di dollari" , dico una castroneria e una cosa ridicola perche' diecine di miliardi di $ sono tanti soldi ?



Assolutamente no: condizione minima = requisito minimo indispensabile per.


----------



## Odysseus54

Paulfromitaly said:


> Assolutamente no: condizione minima = requisito minimo indispensabile per.




Quindi, alla fine, quello che ti disturba di questa metafora , pare, molto diffusa, e non solo nella Suburra linguistica delle chat rooms , e' il fatto che la metafora non mantiene tutti i significati dell'originale, giusto ?

Specificamente, che a) stiamo parlando di caratteristiche e non di denominatori e b) dato che stiamo parlando di caratteristiche, queste non possono essere 'minime'.

Ho capito bene ?


Ah - scusami, ho modificato il post precedente dopo che avevi gia' risposto - ormai e' fatta...


----------



## francisgranada

Per quanto mi ricordo bene, anche nella matematica si parla piuttosto del _denominatore comune_, e non tanto di quello minimo. Solitamente il compito è di trovare il _denomitore comune delle frazioni,_ che è il _comune multiplo_ dei denominatori di ciascuna frazione. 

Per motivi pratici (p.e. per non ottenere numeri troppo grandi), cerchiamo tipicamente il _mino comune multiplo_ dei denominatori, ergo il _minimo comune denominatore_.

Tutto sommato, la sostanza sta nel trovare il _denominatore comune_, perché le frazioni diventino direttamente comparabili e perché si possano  eseguire varie calcolazioni con le frazioni (addizione, p.e.). Questo denominatore è tipicamente quello _minimo_, ma non è questa la sostanza. Invece, la sostanza è che il denominatore sia _comune_.

"Detto questo" (spero che si possa anche capire ), direi che nell'uso fraseologico o figurativo, qui la parola _minimo_ è almeno inutile, se non illogica. Sempre si tratta di una proprietà, qualità, situazione ecc. _comune_, e non di qualcosa minore o maggiore.

L'uso quottidiano di _minimo comun denominatore_, ovviamente non è un "crimine", ma personalmente sono d'accordo con Paulfromitaly. Se riusciamo ad essere puntuali e precisi quando si tratta della grammatica o l'ortografia italiana, allora perché non preferire anche in questo caso la variante più logica ? (suggerita anche dai dizionari).


----------



## Odysseus54

francisgranada said:


> Per quanto mi ricordo bene, anche nella matematica si parla piuttosto del _denominatore comune_, e non tanto di quello minimo. Solitamente il compito è di trovare il _denomitore comune delle frazioni,_ che è il _comune multiplo_ dei denominatori di ciascuna frazione.
> 
> Per motivi pratici (p.e. per non ottenere numeri troppo grandi), cerchiamo tipicamente il _mino comune multiplo_ dei denominatori, ergo il _minimo comune denominatore_.
> 
> Tutto sommato, la sostanza sta nel trovare il _denominatore comune_, perché le frazioni diventino direttamente comparabili e perché si possano  eseguire varie calcolazioni con le frazioni (addizione, p.e.). Questo denominatore è tipicamente quello _minimo_, ma non è questa la sostanza. Invece, la sostanza è che il denominatore sia _comune_.



Se parliamo del termine matematico, non sono d'accordo.  Il MCD ( chiamiamolo cosi' d'ora in poi per brevita' ) ha come scopo quello si' di rendere sommabili due o piu' frazioni diverse, ma mantenendo il valore dei numeratori sotto controllo, per cosi' dire, e di piu' agevole gestione.

Per sommare o sottrarre due o piu' frazioni posso anche semplicemente moltiplicare i denominatori tra loro, e il nuovo denominatore che ne ricavo e' certamente comune, ma mi costringe anche a lavorare con numeri piu' grandi del necessario.  Esempio :

13/12 + 23/25 + 4/5 + 19/20 + 29/30

Un denominatore comune puo' essere 900.000 , il MCD invece e' 300.  La differenza pratica e' notevole.




> "Detto questo" (spero che si possa anche capire ), direi che nell'uso fraseologico o figurativo, qui la parola _minimo_ è almeno inutile, se non illogica. Sempre si tratta di una proprietà, qualità, situazione ecc. _comune_, e non di qualcosa minore o maggiore.
> 
> 
> L'uso quottidiano di _minimo comun denominatore_, ovviamente non è un "crimine", ma personalmente sono d'accordo con Paulfromitaly. Se riusciamo ad essere estremamente puntuali e precisi quando si tratta della grammatica o l'ortografia italiana, allora perché non preferire anche in questo caso la variante più logica ? (infine suggerita anche dai dizionari).


Questo thread, prima di essere ( per me incomprensibilmente) spostato qui nel forum di solo italiano, e' nato come richiesta di aiuto nella traduzione dall'italiano all'inglese di "Minimo comune denominatore" usato come metafora al di fuori della terminologia matematica.

L'uso di questa metafora, opinabile o meno, e' documentato in testi contenuti in documenti in italiano standard , colto o curiale.  

Ci troviamo quindi di fronte alla richiesta di aiuto nel tradurre una metafora che non e' un errore di battitura, ne' un idioletto, ne' una voce dialettale o vernacolare, ne' soprattutto un  'errore', come sarebbe, negli esempi di Cecil e di Paul, usare l'indicativo in inglese nella frase ipotetica, e scambiare "borrow" per "loan".  

La metafora, per quanto possa risultare sgradevole o stridente all'orecchio di alcuni, e' ampiamente utilizzata, e' immediatamente comprensibile, e non presenta ambiguita' alcuna.  In sostanza, il suo lavoro lo fa egregiamente, mi pare.

Soprattutto, se si deve tradurre dall'italiano all'inglese, come la traduciamo ?  Non la traduciamo perche' non ci piace, e ci rifugiamo invece in una discussione filologica che sicuramente non fara' scomparire l'uso invalso ne' la necessita' di tradurre questa ridicola e illogica aberrazione ?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Odysseus,

Per quanto riguarda la matematica, penso che praticamente stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, forse con altre parole (non volevo troppo approfindirmi qui nella matematica). Ma fermiamo ci qua per non essere _troppo fuori tema_.


> Soprattutto, se si deve tradurre dall'italiano all'inglese, come la  traduciamo ?  Non la traduciamo perche' non ci piace, e ci rifugiamo  invece in una discussione filologica che sicuramente non fara'  scomparire l'uso invalso ne' la necessita' di tradurre questa ridicola e  illogica aberrazione ?


Chiaro. Infatti, io non sapevo che originalmente si trattava di traduzione all'inglese. È un altro discorso. In questo caso sarebbe quindi piuttosto importante sapere come si usa la frase in questione nell'inglese...


----------



## Odysseus54

Mi sono accorto ora che il thread non e' stato spostato, ma diviso - non me ne ero accorto perche' su My Threads appariva solo il rinvio a questa parte, spostata a "Solo italiano".

Capisco il perche' della separazione dei due argomenti - adesso non e' piu' incomprensibile


----------



## Giorgino

Odysseus54 said:


> La metafora, per quanto possa risultare sgradevole o stridente all'orecchio di alcuni, e' ampiamente utilizzata, e' immediatamente comprensibile, e non presenta ambiguita' alcuna.  In sostanza, il suo lavoro lo fa egregiamente, mi pare.



L'intervento è centratissimo: coglie né più né meno il nocciolo della questione, con un alto livello di concisione.

Questa espressione esiste, il suo uso è largamente documentato, e il suo significato è lampante per la maggior parte dei parlanti nativi. Punto. E' *da qui *che si deve partire, per portare avanti qualsivoglia discorso intorno alla sua origine ed evoluzione, nonché slittamento semantico rispetto alla sua controparte matematica.

Aggiungo solo una cosa: anche io preferisco "comune denominatore", e penso che anche quelli che dicono "minimo comune denominatore", dopo un ripasso di questo concetto nella matematica, sentirebbero la presenza di "minimo" come superflua e 'fuori tema', per così dire. Ma questo non invalida nulla circa il discorso sull'accettabilità dell'espressione in italiano.

Nel frattempo mi è venuto in mente un esempio simile: cartina al / di tornasole. Si usa spesso, metaforicamente, dire che qualcosa è la "cartina di tornasole" per saggiare la presenza di qualcos altro. Suppongo che molti parlanti ignorino che il tornasole è un colorante e che le cartine non sono _fatte_ di tornasole, ma sono piuttosto _ricoperte_ di tornasole. Vorremmo però considerare sbagliata l'espressione solo perché un chimico la considererebbe ridicola, o anzi, completamente fraintesa? Il numero di risultati in Google è decisivo a favore dell'espressione "cartina di tornasole": 466.000 risultati, a seguire "cartina al tornasole", con 21.900, e per ultimo "cartina di tornasole", con 10.200. Poi, ribadisco che sono d'accordo che, sapendolo, si cerca di scegliere la forma più vicina a quella originale.

Più che altro la mia perplessità va sul fatto che uno stia 'in realtà' sbagliando, ma 'non lo sappia' solo perché non ferrato nel campo del sapere da cui quell'espressione deriva...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Giorgino said:


> Nel frattempo mi è venuto in mente un esempio simile: cartina al / di tornasole. Si usa spesso, metaforicamente, dire che qualcosa è la "cartina di tornasole" per saggiare la presenza di qualcos altro. Suppongo che molti parlanti ignorino che il tornasole è un colorante e che le cartine non sono _fatte_ di tornasole, ma sono piuttosto _ricoperte_ di tornasole. Vorremmo però considerare sbagliata l'espressione solo perché un chimico la considererebbe ridicola, o anzi, completamente fraintesa? Il numero di risultati in Google è decisivo a favore dell'espressione "cartina di tornasole": 466.000 risultati, a seguire "cartina al tornasole", con 21.900, e per ultimo "cartina di tornasole", con 10.200. Poi, ribadisco che sono d'accordo che, sapendolo, si cerca di scegliere la forma più vicina a quella originale.
> 
> Più che altro la mia perplessità va sul fatto che uno stia 'in realtà' sbagliando, ma 'non lo sappia' solo perché non ferrato nel campo del sapere da cui quell'espressione deriva...




Discorso simile: non sono solo i matematici e i testi di matematica che considerano sbagliata "minimo comune denominatore" in ambito non aritmetico oppure i chimici e i testi di chimica che considerano impreciso "cartina di tornasole.
Sono anche i dizionari della lingua italiana, che sono il riferimento principe della lingua:



> *tornasóle* s. m. [..]. In senso fig., prova decisiva o irrefutabile di  qualcosa: _un atteggiamento così ostile è stato* la*_* cartina al tornasole* _per capire le sue vere intenzioni_. _Tintura di t._,  soluzione alcolica, acquosa o idroalcolica, di tornasole, usata come  indicatore di acidità in chimica analitica e in microbiologia.


L'unica forma riportata è: cartina AL tornasole.
I risultati di Google, come nell'altro esempio, ci dicono che sono di più le persone che non conoscono l'espressione corretta di quelle che la conoscono.


----------



## Hybriss

Ho letto solo ora questo "thread", ma spero - nonostante il tempo passato dal sorgere dell'interessante dibattito - di riuscire a dire ancora qualcosa di utile.

Innanzitutto mi spiace rilevare che, tranne un paio di eccezioni, chi ha partecipato alla discussione ha delle conoscenze di aritmetica piuttosto elementari, il che potrebbe non essere disdicevole in sè (anche se io sono di parere diverso...), ma diventa un handicap rilevante in relazione ad un argomento di carattere linguistico-matematico e chiarisco perché:
> in aritmetica il concetto di "minimo comun denominatore" (che ricordo ad Odysseus54 non essere simbolizzato con MCD che è invece il "Massimo Comun Divisore" di numeri naturali) si utilizza nello studio delle proprietà delle frazioni, ossia delle coppie ordinate di numeri naturali, e (come già ricordato da francisgranada del quale però non condivido l'invito a "non approfondirsi troppo nella matematica") non è altro che il minimo comune multiplo (mcm) dei denominatori di due o più frazioni
> nel linguaggio comune invece dire che fra due o più elementi di un insieme - che sia quello dei notai, delle tartarughe o di qualunque altra cosa - c'è un "minimo comun denominatore" è una chiara traslitterazione semantica dal contesto matematico a quello del vivere quotidiano ( simpatico il termine "slittamento" adoperato da Giorgino perché dà l'idea dello "scivolone linguistico"...)
> la confusione deriva a mio parere dal fatto che in ambito matematico il denominatore di una frazione è il divisore del suo numeratore ed ha quindi senso cercare il minimo del multiplo di più "denominatori frazionari" (mcm) allo scopo di dare il più piccolo denominatore comune a tutte le frazioni che si vogliono sommare o sottrarre mentre in ambito quotidiano la frase significa semplicemente che, anche nel caso di forti divergenze di opinione o di notevoli diversità di caratteristiche fra più persone, in talune circostanze ci sono comunque degli elementi comuni che sebbene piccoli meritano di essere messi in evidenza; ad esempio sia giraffe che topolini hanno 4 zampe e una coda o cose simili...

In conclusione di quanto sopra suggerirei di evitare l'uso del "minimo" essendo più che bastevole il "comune" per esprimere il significato sopra descritto, anche se il suggerimento ha ben poche probabilità di essere accolto per l'uso dilagante e acritico della versione impropriamente estesa; al riguardo mi viene in mente il "pensiero primitivo pre-logico" che si basa su assonanze " stigmatizzato da Frazer nel "Ramo d'oro"...


----------



## ohbice

Sì be' ma però *denominatore comune *non è bello lungo come *minimo comun denominatore*... e se uno vuol essere un minimo  pomposo... si sa che nelle questioni linguistiche la grandezza è importante, anche più importante che nelle questioni matematiche 
Ciao da un insegnante di sostegno (in matematica) della nipote preferita.


----------



## giginho

Io non sono d'accordo con Paul, dal punto di vista lessicale.

Mi spiego: "il minimo comune denominatore della categoria dei notai è lo stipendio alto (cito a memoria dall'OP)". Secondo me ha un senso l'uso di "minimo". Infatti vuol dire che, anche di fronte a differenze palesi tra notaio e notaio la cosa che sicuramente accomuna tutta la categoria è lo stipendio alto.

Bene, in questo senso, il minimo comune denominatore è inteso come la caratteristica, magari unica, che è trasversalmente comune a tutti i notai, siano essi di lungo corso o giovani, siano essi del Nord o del Sud del Paese, siano essi in proprio o dipendenti. In questo senso ci vedo un parallelismo con la matematica.

Sul fatto che sia accettabile a livello stilistico, questo è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> a caratteristica, magari unica, che è trasversalmente comune a tutti i notai


Ti stai contraddicendo da solo: una "caratteristica unica" è un "denominatore comune" e ancora una volta "minimo" non vuol dire niente. Tra l'altro nel tuo esempio specifico chiamare "minimo" una cosa che in effetti stride per il motivo opposto come uno stipendio ALTO e ancora più insensato.
Poi se a te piace aggiungere "minimo", fallo pure.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ti stai contraddicendo da solo: una "caratteristica unica" è un "denominatore comune" e ancora una volta "minimo" non vuol dire niente. Tra l'altro nel tuo esempio specifico chiamare "minimo" una cosa che in effetti stride per il motivo opposto come uno stipendio ALTO e ancora più insensato.
> Poi se a te piace aggiungere "minimo", fallo pure.



Non vedo dove io mi stia contraddicendo. Ho scritto "unica" per intendere "la sola caratteristica" che accomuna i notai, non unica in quanto non riscontrabile che in un singolo individuo.
Inoltre: col termine "minimo", come in matematica, mutatis mutandis, si intende una caratteristica "di base" (passami il termine) che accomuna tutti i notai. Non capisco come tu possa riferire il significato "minimo" alla parola stipendio.

Infine: non capisco dove tu abbia potuto leggere che a me piaccia usare il termine "minimo".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> Inoltre: col termine "minimo", come in matematica, mutatis mutandis, si intende una caratteristica "di base"


Sbagliato: il significato della parola "minimo" in "minimo comune denominatore" (che è il topic del thread) è "il più piccolo".


----------



## ohbice

Allora: se ho 2/3 e 4/5 e voglio ottenere denominatori *comuni alle due frazioni *ne posso ottenere infiniti: 15, 30, 45, 60, 75 e via discorrendo.
In matematica non si usa mai (o forse quasi mai, ma non mi viene in mente dove, o quando) un denominatore comune che non sia il più basso (il minimo, appunto: nel caso sopra esposto 15). Si dice allora minimo comune denominatore ma, come dice il dotto Hybris, denominatore comune è più che sufficente.
Nel parlato comune, non matematico, ha senso dire minimo comun denominatore? a mio parere no, perché non ha senso dire che il minimo denominatore comune dei notai è la ricchezza. Il denominatore comune più piccolo? il più basso? il minimo de che?
Mia opinione (in accordo con quanto già suggerito da Hybris, tra gli altri).
Ciao
p

Cross post con Paul


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sbagliato: il significato della parola "minimo" in "minimo comune denominatore" (che è il topic del thread) è "il più piccolo".



1. Nella foga Ti sei perso il mio inciso "mutatis mutandis" .
2. la frase dell'OP non si limita alla parte da te citata. Non puoi estrapolare un pezzo di frase dal contesto.....proprio tu!
3. se ritieni di sapere già che "minimo" è sbagliato, mi sfugge il senso della tua domanda nell'OP.

Per rispondere a Bice, io lo intendo così: minimo inteso non come "piccolo/minore" ecc. La lingua italiana ha vari esempi di minimo utilizzato con un valore diverso; uno di questi potrebbe essere:

A: "che fai nel fine settimana?"
B: "Voglio proprio divertirmi, ma non so ancora, come minimo vado al mare!"

In quest'ottica dico che "minimo comune denominatore" può accettare il termine minimo. Parafrasando la frase verrebbe: il minimo comune denominatore della categoria dei notai è lo stipendio alto = lo stipendio alto è l'almeno una caratteristica che accomuna i notai. Pensa a questo esempio:

A: "Pensi davvero che tutti i notai siano ricchi, belli, vincenti, arrivati, con poche difficoltà nella professione, una bella moglie, una bella casa e una bella macchina?"
B: "Come minimo i notai hanno tutti uno stipendio alto....poi ci sono altre caratteristiche che li accomunano"

Ti suona? A me sì.

Ribadisco che non sto esprimendo un giudizio stilistico, tantomeno voglio dare delle certezze. Dico solo il mio parere.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> A: "che fai nel fine settimana?"
> B: "Voglio proprio divertirmi, ma non so ancora, *come minimo vado al mare!"*


Che ancora una volta non ha NULLA a che fare con la discussione e il contesto iniziale...
Io credo che tutti noi italiani sappiamo cosa significa "minimo", e ovviamente non è quello il punto.

La questione è: ha senso "minimo" nel contesto PRECISO di "*minimo comune denominatore*" quando non si parla di matematica e non c'è nulla di minimo?

Dal mio punto di vista, no. E non "perchè lo dico io", ma in base alla logica e al significato matematico di  "*minimo comune denominatore*", come per altro spiegato in maniera chiara nel post #23 (che non ho scritto io)
Chi se frega se poi "minimo" ha mille usi tutti corretti nella lingua italiana, quello non lo ha negato nessuno.
Potremmo passare le ore a scrivere centinaia di frasi nelle quali la parola MINIMO è usata correttamente.. e quindi? Questo renderebbe l'uso di "minimo" corretto in qualsiasi espressione e in qualsiasi contesto?


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Che ancora una volta non ha NULLA a che fare con la discussione e il contesto iniziale...
> Io credo che tutti noi italiani sappiamo cosa significa "minimo", e ovviamente non è quello il punto.
> 
> La questione è: ha senso "minimo" nel contesto PRECISO di "*minimo comune denominatore*" quando non si parla di matematica e non c'è nulla di minimo?
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, no. E non "perchè lo dico io", ma in base alla logica e al significato matematico di  "*minimo comune denominatore*", come per altro spiegato in maniera chiara nel post #23 (che non ho scritto io)



Ora sei tu a contraddirti, però!

Prima dici che il topic riguarda l'espressione mcd quando non si parla di matematica, ma poi usi il significato matematico fuori contesto. Così, anche la pasta integrale sarebbe pasta∫ ? 

Ovviamente, se non siamo in contesto matematico la rigidezza di significato matematico viene meno e dunque sì, io ritengo che il termine minimo si possa usare specie perché, lo ripeto, minimo si riferisce a comune denominatore e non a stipendio, nel caso che ci impegna.
Penso che il significato NON MATEMATICO del termine sia chiaro a tutti. Se poi si vuole farne una questione di stile, allora, le cose cambiano e, forse, anche il mio parere


----------



## dragonseven

Hybriss said:


> suggerirei di evitare l'uso del "minimo" essendo più che bastevole il "comune" per esprimere il significato sopra descritto, anche se il suggerimento ha ben poche probabilità di essere accolto per l'uso dilagante e acritico della versione impropriamente estesa;


 Sono più che d'accordo  con quanto detto nell'intero post ed in particolare con quanto scritto sopra. 





giginho said:


> Mi spiego: "il minimo comune denominatore della categoria dei notai è lo stipendio alto (cito a memoria dall'OP)". Secondo me ha un senso l'uso di "minimo". Infatti vuol dire che, anche di fronte a differenze palesi tra notaio e notaio la cosa che sicuramente accomuna tutta la categoria è lo stipendio alto.


Capisco, ma nel caso da te esplicitato si dovrebbe scrivere: "... come minimo il loro denominatore comune è lo stipendio alto." o "... il loro comune denominatore come minimo è lo stipendio alto.".
Non trovi sia più comprensibile, meno fraintendibile e, stilisticamente, più appropriato?


Paulfromitaly said:


> La questione è: ha senso "minimo" nel contesto PRECISO di "*minimo comune denominatore*" quando non si parla di matematica e non c'è nulla di minimo?
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, no.


 Anche dal mio.


----------



## francisgranada

A proposito, personalmente quando uso l'espressione _comunune denominatore_ (in qualsiasi lingua),  neanche mi  viene in mente l'analogia con le frazioni. Infine, il verbo _denominare _esiste da millenni, nel latino esisteva ben prima del suo uso specifico in matematica.  

Voglio dire che l'espressione, di cui stiamo parlando, ha senso anche senza prendere in considerazione il suo uso matematico. Per me spontaneamente è  piuttosto il termine _denominatore _che viene usato in un certo senso astratto/figurato.


----------



## Dgbng

Scusate se m'inserisco tardi in questa lunga discussione, ma il tema m'interessa e vorrei esporre un argomento che non mi pare sia stato fin qui proposto. Sono tra quelli che trovano fastidioso l'abuso di "minimo comune denominatore" (mcd) perché ritengo che la metafora si basi su un equivoco. Chi la usa pensa di riferirsi a ciò che alcuni numeri (corrispettivo metaforico di persone o altri soggetti) hanno in comune. Ma, allora, si dovrebbe usare "massimo comune divisore" (MCD).

Il minimo comune denominatore è il minimo comune multiplo (mcm) dei denominatori di un insieme di frazioni. Prendiamo 1/8 + 1/12 + 1/20. Poiché il minimo comune multiplo di 8, 12 e 20 è 120, sarà 15/120 + 10/120 + 6/120 = 31/120.
A parte il fatto che non si comprende il senso del riferimento a frazioni, anziché, semplicemente, a interi, mi pare evidente che 120 (mcm) non può essere una _parte _comune di 8, 12 e 20. Semmai l'inverso. Ciò che quei tre numeri _condividono _è il massimo comune divisore (MCD), cioè 4.
Affermare che 8, 12 e 20 hanno in comune 4 (come divisore) ha senso; dire che hanno in comune 120 (come multiplo) a me pare non significhi nulla: il fatto che siano tutti divisibili per 4 determina la loro appartenenza a un insieme ben caratterizzato (i numeri divisibili per 4), mentre _qualsiasi _insieme di numeri (inclusi i numeri primi) ammette un minimo comune multiplo (e infiniti altri). Il minimo comune multiplo, e quindi anche il minimo comune denominatore, non determinano alcun insieme oltre quello, tendenzialmente ampio e generico, dei propri divisori. In breve: mcm e mcd sono _insignificanti_.

Trovo particolarmente fastidiosa questa metafora in quanto assurda in sé, e per di più esibita come dimostrazione di un presunto sapere matematico. L'obiezione mi pare sia stata avanzata anche da Odifreddi, ma non ricordo dove.

In conclusione, si dovrebbe dire "Il massimo comune divisore della categoria dei notai è un reddito molto alto". Suona male? Pazienza, il ricorso a metafore matematiche non è obbligatorio, ma non si possono scrivere stupidaggini solo perché "suonano meglio". Basta dire "i notai hanno una caratteristica che li accomuna: un reddito molto alto".


----------



## Pugnator

Io accetterei la locuzione "denominatore comune" e "minimo comune denominatore" in quanto sono vari esempi di locuzioni che hanno perso il loro significato originario nel passaggio tra gergo matematico ed uso corrente diventando locuzioni polirematiche. Prendiamo ad esempio la locuzione "come volevasi dimostrare" che ha seguito l'esatto percorso di "minimo comune denominatore": questa locuzione ovviamente non ha il significato prettamente letterale come lo ha nel gergo matematico. Un'altra polirematica è "capro espiatorio", ovviamente quando usiamo questa locuzione a meno che non siamo in un ambito religioso non parliamo di nessun capretto.


----------



## Dgbng

Non ho nulla contro i prestiti linguistici quando contribuiscono a vivacizzare o illuminare il discorso. Purché siano pertinenti, purché l'analogia stia in piedi. Se io dicessi "Al novantesimo minuto, con un audace contropiede, il fuoriclasse Tal dei Tali ha segnato la rete della vittoria, diventando così il _capro espiatorio_ di migliaia di tifosi" direi una clamorosa sciocchezza, non perché abbia usato una "polirematica" religiosa fuori dal suo contesto, non perché un calciatore non sia (ovviamente) un capretto, ma perché tra l'eroe trionfante e la vittima sacrificale non c'è alcuna possibile analogia (o almeno così mi pare, acrobazie ermenuetiche a parte). Dunque la metafora non sta in piedi, e dimostra solo che chi l'ha usata non ha la minima idea di cosa sia un "capro espiatorio": parla a vanvera.
Proprio come quanti usano la "polirematica" "minimo comune denominatore" dimostrando di avere cognizioni matematiche piuttosto confuse. Non mi pare, invece, che ciò si possa dire dell'uso di "come volevasi dimostrare", che, di frontre a una corretta e risolutiva inferenza o a un fatto inoppugnabile, è un'espressione adattissima.
Rimango dell'idea che sarebbe meglio non usare espressioni di cui s'ignora il significato, anche quando diventano d'abuso corrente. E chi cede incautamente a certe vanità dovrebbe, come sanzione, affrontare il ludibrio. Non per sadismo, ma per rispetto della lingua (e, nel caso, della matematica).


----------



## ohbice

Rispetto alle obiezioni di dgb mi vien da dire, con tutto il rispetto, che qui la questione è sul _comune_, non sul _solo_ 

Cross con il secondo post di dgb


----------



## Dgbng

L'equivoco è presente anche nel mondo anglosassone, ma qui - almeno - sembra esserci una certa consapevolezza del problema. Può essere interessante dare un'occhiata alla pagina "Perché diciamo "minimo comune denominatore" quando intendiamo "massimo comune divisore"?". Le difficoltà all'uso dell'espressione corretta sembrano di natura (psico)logica, più che linguistica.
Why do we say "lowest common denominator" when we mean "greatest common divisor"?


----------



## ohbice

Il problema è che diciamo che le cose a volte hanno un denominatore comune perché vogliamo dire che le cose a volte hanno un denominatore comune. Non è che la pagina che hai linkato ti ha un po' suggestionato?


----------



## Dgbng

Il problema è che quando "diciamo che le cose a volte hanno un denominatore comune" dimostriamo di non avere la minima idea di cosa sia un "denominatore comune". Infatti, esistono _sempre infiniti _denominatori comuni. Quindi, averne uno non significa nulla: è semplicemente una condizione ovvia e inevitabile. In realtà vorremmo banalmente dire che hanno _qualcosa _in comune (come un divisore o un fattore comune - condizione non necessaria: i numeri primi, ad esempio, non l'hanno). Ma poiché, come tu scrivevi al 24, si vuole essere pomposi, ecco che si usano _paroloni _a sproposito. E siccome i paroloni appena orecchiati sono subito pomposamente rimessi in circolo, ogni giorno un nuovo asino aggiunge al coro il suo orgoglioso raglio (lo dico solo per amore di metafora, sia chiaro!) e piazza lì, a vanvera, il suo bel "minimo comune denominatore", o - più modestamente - "comune denominatore". Ignaro del fatto che l'esistenza di un multiplo comune (qual è il comune denominatore) non implica minimamente che le cose abbiano un qualsiasi elemento in comune.
È ben vero che il significato delle parole è stabilito dall'uso, ma se anche tutti gli Italiani prendessero l'abitudine di dire "cubico come la Terra", non solo il nostro pianeta rimarrebbe tondo, ma nemmeno la geometria cambierebbe la sua definizione di "cubo": un solido con 6 facce quadrate, 8 vertici e 12 spigoli. Per quante volte venisse ripetuta, l'espressione "cubico come la Terra" rimarrebbe sempre ciò che è: una monumentale scemenza, debitamente registrata dai dizionari come indelebile testimonianza dell'inconsistenza culturale del nostro Paese. Non mi pare una bella prospettiva per chi abbia a cuore il linguaggio.


----------



## ohbice

Eppure spessissimo i corpi e le forme delle donne hanno qualcosa di cubico nei romanzi e nei racconti di M. Vasquez Montalban (tra parentesi un autore che mi è molto piaciuto sempre). Non so, ho come l'impressione che cerchi di applicare ai problemi linguistici regole così rigide che anche la matematica non segue più. Detto con tutta la simpatia per i matematici, chiaramente.
Tornando al denominatore comune, se dici che 6 è un multiplo comune a 2 e 3 quello che è interessante non è il fatto che 2 e 3 hanno infiniti multipli in comune: quello che è interessante è che tu metti in risalto è il 6.
Infine, le metafore. Le metafore uno se le sceglie; se dopo averle scelte gli tocca pure di giustificarsi...


----------



## Dgbng

Sì, certo, Obice... e nella Flatlandia di Abbott (autore amabilissimo) esistono mondi a tre, due e una dimensione (si ipotizza anche di uno a quattro). E con ciò? Non so, ho come l'impressione che ti risulti difficile distinguere l'ambito linguistico descrittivo-argomentativo da quello espressivo-favolistico. A me pare che la discussione sul minimo comune denominatore appartenga al primo, dove la logica non è un'opzione (nemmeno nel secondo, per me, ma questa è solo una mia predilezione).
Ovvio che le metafore si scelgono, ma - come sempre - tra le scelte ci sono pure quelle sbagliate. E chi sbaglia, se non giustificarsi (siamo tutti fallibili) dovrebbe almeno correggersi: errare è umano, perseverare sistematicamente è diabolico (per i credenti) o cialtronesco (per gli atei).
Che ci sarebbe di tanto interessante nel fatto che 2 e 3 hanno 6 come mcm? Tutti gli insiemi numerici hanno un mcm. Anche 6 e 15 hanno (ovviamente) un mcm (30). Quindi? Quello che, invece, può essere interessante è che 6 e 15 hanno anche un MCD (massimo comune divisore) che è 3, mentre 2 e 3 non hanno MCD. Per cui, metaforicamente, non condividono alcunché. Ecco perché la metafora del minimo comun denominatore è sbagliata (o quantomeno insignificante) e - se si vuole proprio usare una metafora matematica - andrebbe sostituita con quella del massimo comune divisore. O, più genericamente e comprensibilmente, del fattore comune. Anche se quest'ultima espressione è priva dell'ostentazione di una cultura inesistente.
Quanto alle tesi che la matematica non segua più regole "così rigide", mi sa che appartieni a quella categoria di orecchianti convinti che dopo Einstein tutto sia relativo e dopo Heisenberg tutto sia indeterminato. Tornando alla questione, se conosci qualche matematico che abbia scoperto un insieme numerico sprovvisto d'infiniti denominatori (multipli) comuni, tra cui quello minimo, fammelo sapere.


----------



## ohbice

D'accordo, dai. Si vede che me li sono meritati, tutti questi insulti.


----------



## Pugnator

ohbice said:


> ho come l'impressione che cerchi di applicare ai problemi linguistici regole così rigide che anche la matematica non segue più


Condivido in toto, una delle poche cose che so della matematica è che non ha lo stesso linguaggio dell'Italiano. Ad esempio in matematico la congiunzione disgiuntiva "o"  ha in se un valore inclusivo. Le polirematiche hanno proprio la particolarità di perdere il significato originario  e di acquisire un uso inclusivo. Per questo ben vada, a mio avviso, la frase "minimo comune denominatore".


----------



## Dgbng

Della serie: come arrampicarsi sugli specchi.


Pugnator said:


> Condivido in toto, una delle poche cose che so della matematica è che non ha lo stesso linguaggio dell'Italiano. Ad esempio in matematico la congiunzione disgiuntiva "o"  ha in se un valore inclusivo.


E con questo? Ti sfugge inoltre che in italiano "o" può avere "in sé" valore inclusivo (vedi il relativo lemma della Treccani). A parte il fatto che eventuali differenze sintattiche relative alle congiunzioni sarebbero del tutto irrilevanti, visto che "minimo comune denominatore" non ne contiene.


Pugnator said:


> Le polirematiche hanno proprio la particolarità di perdere il significato originario  e di acquisire un uso inclusivo. Per questo ben vada, a mio avviso, la frase "minimo comune denominatore".


Ammettiamo che "minimo comune denominatore" sia una polirematica (anche se non riconosciuta da tutti gli estensori dei relativi elenchi, forse perché appartiene - come polirematica - a un linguaggio specialistico, quello matematico). Come "morale della favola", un'espressione codificata che si poggia sulla comune nozione che le favole esplicitano nella loro conclusione qualche considerazione di natura etica. Si può usarla in senso lato, ad esempio con lo stesso significato di "tirare le somme" (altra polirematica), ma non ha perso affatto il suo significato originario, e non avrebbe senso fargli significare qualcosa di opposto, di antitetico: sarebbe semplicemente parlare a vanvera (altra polirematica).
"A babbo morto" sembra essere considerta una polirematica. O è una frase fatta? O è un'epressione idiomatica? E In tali casi "o" è inclusivo o esclusivo? Mah! Di sicuro non si può dire "ti pago subito, a babbo morto", nemmeno se il babbo fosse realmente morto, poiché quell'espressione ha cristallizzato in sé l'idea di un ritardo (fatale). Ora, non si pretende che chi dice "a babbo morto" sappia a cosa si riferisca realmente (ammesso che qualcuno lo sappia davvero), basta che conosca il senso comunemente attribuito a quell'espressione.
Ma questa "licenza" non vale per "minimo comune denominatore", considerato che si tratta di una nozione matematica che s'insegna nelle scuole che tutti dovrebbero avere frequentato, e che si trova facilmente spiegata su internet (per quanti l'avessero dimenticata). A me pare che usarla deliberatamente in senso contrario al suo significato originale sia assurdo: dunque si deve ritenere che chi la usa in tale modo non sappia di che sta parlando.
Pertanto, chi usa "minimo comune denominatore" per sentito dire (altra polirematica), a casaccio (altra polirematica), per sciocca vanità, dimostra solo la sua pomposa ignoranza o (inclusivo) il suo acritico conformismo.

PS: se una metafora diventa una polirematica, perde la sua metaforica coerenza? Se una frase latina diventa una polirematica, può assumere un significato improprio? A me non pare.


----------



## giginho

A me è venuta in mente una cosa.....o forse sono riuscito a trovare un modo per esprimerla.

Secondo me la parola "denominatore" nella frase in oggetto non ha alcun riferimento alla matematica ma si rifà al latino medioevale "denominator" = colui che da il nome. Inserito nella frase tipica della matematica "minimo comune denominatore" si ottiene un gioco di significato tra quello letterale tipico della matematica e quello derivante dall'accezione latina su menzionata.

Faccio un esempio per cercare di spiegarmi: il minimo comune denominatore degli invertebrati è di non avere una colonna vertebrale (mi perdonino gli etologi se ho detto una corbelleria). 

Nell'esempio di cui sopra si intende che la caratteristica basilare che accomuna gli invertebrati, dandogli il nome, è il fatto di non avere una colonna vertebrale. Di qui si è traslato il significato di "denominatore" da "caratteristica che da il nome ad un gruppo di cose/persone" a "caratteristica tipica di un gruppo di cose/persone".

Cosa ne pensate, miei cari intransigenti e suscettibili amici?


----------



## Dgbng

giginho said:


> Secondo me la parola "denominatore" nella frase in oggetto non ha alcun riferimento alla matematica ma si rifà al latino medioevale "denominator" = colui che da il nome. Inserito nella frase tipica della matematica "minimo comune denominatore" si ottiene un gioco di significato tra quello letterale tipico della matematica e quello derivante dall'accezione latina su menzionata.


Non c'è dubbio che sotto l'abuso dell'espressione ci sia un meccanismo siffatto, anche se dubito che chi la usa impropriamente faccia riferimento al latino medioevale. Più semplicemente, direi che chi ne abusa "non fa alcun riferimento alla matematica" per la banale circostanza che ne ignora persino i concetti elementari; però, poiché vuole sembrare erudito, ripete come un pappagallo alcuni "paroloni" di cui ha un vago ricordo scolastico. Ed ecco che nella sua mente si formano delle suggestive assonanze che lo inducono a ritenere che la locuzione matematica "avere come minimo comune denominatore" significhi possedere qualcosa in comune, mentre invece (se intesa come metafora fattoriale) significa l'esatto contrario.
Per quanto l'abuso sia diventato comune (e quindi puntualmente registrato dai dizionari) rimane il fatto che la denotazione prima (il significato matematico) rimane inalterabile e antitetica, e la  denotazione seconda non può che avere la seguente connotazione: "nell'uso comune, metafora goffamente pomposa, usata impropriamente con significato opposto a quello matematico, da quanti affettano una cultura che non possiedono".
Dopo di ché, se qualcuno vuole a tutti i costi esibire la propria ignoranza, continui pure ad abusarne.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dgbng said:


> Più semplicemente, direi che chi ne abusa "non fa alcun riferimento alla matematica" per la banale circostanza che ne ignora persino i concetti elementari; però, poiché vuole sembrare erudito, ripete come un pappagallo alcuni "paroloni" di cui ha un vago ricordo scolastico. Ed ecco che nella sua mente si formano delle suggestive assonanze che lo inducono a ritenere che la locuzione matematica "avere come minimo comune denominatore" significhi possedere qualcosa in comune


Sottoscrivo.
Se la gente si limitasse ad usare solo termini dei quali conosce il significato saremmo tutti più contenti.


----------



## giginho

Dgbng said:


> Non c'è dubbio che sotto l'abuso dell'espressione ci sia un meccanismo siffatto, anche se dubito che chi la usa impropriamente faccia riferimento al latino medioevale. Più semplicemente, direi che chi ne abusa "non fa alcun riferimento alla matematica" per la banale circostanza che ne ignora persino i concetti elementari; però, poiché vuole sembrare erudito, ripete come un pappagallo alcuni "paroloni" di cui ha un vago ricordo scolastico. Ed ecco che nella sua mente si formano delle suggestive assonanze che lo inducono a ritenere che la locuzione matematica "avere come minimo comune denominatore" significhi possedere qualcosa in comune, mentre invece (se intesa come metafora fattoriale) significa l'esatto contrario.
> Per quanto l'abuso sia diventato comune (e quindi puntualmente registrato dai dizionari) rimane il fatto che la denotazione prima (il significato matematico) rimane inalterabile e antitetica, e la  denotazione seconda non può che avere la seguente connotazione: "nell'uso comune, metafora goffamente pomposa, usata impropriamente con significato opposto a quello matematico, da quanti affettano una cultura che non possiedono".
> Dopo di ché, se qualcuno vuole a tutti i costi esibire la propria ignoranza, continui pure ad abusarne.



Commento che mi pare saccente e assai poco educato, alquanto fuori dal regolamento, a mio parere. 

Detto questo. Mi chiedo con quale diritto tu possa tacciare di ignoranza chi usa quest'espressione. Dal mio punto di vista l'espressione è giustificabile richiamando il latino medioevale come detto nel mio post 47. Questa mia affermazione è suffragata dal Treccani.

P.S. Occhio che in questo forum c'è gente che, in quanto a cultura, ci prende a tutti e due a calci nel sedere, se solo ne ha la voglia.....e alcuni sono presenti in questo thread.


----------



## Dgbng

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se la gente si limitasse ad usare solo termini dei quali conosce il significato saremmo tutti più contenti.


Appunto. Invece, c'è chi non sa sottrarsi alla tentazione di "darsi un tono" con prestiti lessicali di cui equivoca il significato. Credo che questo comportamento sia censurabile, non solo per la sciocca vanità dell'attore, ma soprattutto per la degradazione lessicale che produce: entropia semantica che non aiuta certo a elevare il livello culturale del Paese.


giginho said:


> Mi chiedo con quale diritto tu possa tacciare di ignoranza chi usa quest'espressione.


Spiegami: per quale ragione chi conosca il significato matematico (chè è quello fondamentale) di "minimo comune denominatore" lo userebbe per significare il suo contrario? A me pare evidente che l'ignoranza del suo significato matematico sia precondizione necessaria (o quantomeno probabile) per attribuirvi un significato opposto. Quindi, mi considero pienamente in diritto di sospettare (quantomeno) che l'uso improprio di prestiti linguistici abbia origine dall'ignoranza. È, oltretutto, l'ipotesi meno grave: se lo si facesse apposta, sarebbe anche peggio.


giginho said:


> Occhio che in questo forum c'è gente che, in quanto a cultura, ci prende a tutti e due a calci nel sedere, se solo ne ha la voglia


Ah sì? Meno male che non sono facinorosi... In attesa d'imbattermi in tanta sapienza, non avendo complessi di superiorità né d'inferiorità, in una discussione riconosco solo due autorità: i controlli logici ed empirici. La cultura è un'altra cosa, ed è limitata per definizione: data l'estensione delle conoscenze oggi disponibili, tutti noi ignoriamo più di quanto conosciamo. Ragione in più per non avventurarsi con troppa disinvoltura in terreni poco frequentati (o addirittura snobbati): prima di usare locuzioni in senso figurato o metaforico, meglio assicurarsi di aver compreso il senso letterale.


----------



## giginho

Dgbng said:


> Ah sì? Meno male che non sono facinorosi... In attesa d'imbattermi in tanta sapienza, non avendo complessi né di superiorità né d'inferiorità, in una discussione riconosco solo due autorità: i controlli logici ed empirici. La cultura è un'altra cosa, ed è limitata per definizione: data l'estensione delle conoscenze oggi disponibili, tutti noi ignoriamo più di quanto conosciamo. Ragione in più per non avventurarsi con troppa disinvoltura in terreni poco frequentati (o addirittura snobbati): prima di usare locuzioni in senso figurato o metaforico, meglio assicurarsi di aver compreso il senso letterale.



Probabilmente ti ci sei già imbattuto ma non hai avuto la capacità di rendertene conto....amen.

Cerco di nuovo di fare breccia nel tuo integralismo matematico fuori luogo. L'OP recita: "il minimo comune denominatore della categoria dei notai è lo stipendio molto alto". La stessa frase può essere parafrasata come: "la caratteristica, eventualmente unica, che accomuna tutti i notai è lo stipendio molto alto"; oppure: "Come minimo, tutti i notai hanno uno stipendio molto alto".

Il Sabatini, qui, dice: 





> fig. carattere comune a più persone o cose



L'oggetto del contendere è quindi l'uso di "minimo", non di "comune denominatore"....probabilmente ti è sfuggito perso com'eri nella tua sapienza matematica autoreferenziata.

Ripeto: non si tratta di un uso improprio di un'espressione matematica, ma di (al limite) un uso improprio del termine "minimo".

Ho cercato di spiegare (semmai ti fossi degnato di leggere) che, a mio parere, il termine minimo è usato per indicare una caratteristica di base che accomuna tutti i notai (denominatore comune = caratteristica che accomuna più persone, vedi Sabatini citato sopra).

Sull'ignoranza di chi usa questo modo di dire: ti cito l'enciclopedia Treccani, noto covo di rozzi buzzurri, dove Lucio Gambi (uno dei Gran Visir dei succitati buzzurri) dice: 





> Occorre in primo luogo trovare un minimo comune denominatore fra i vari significati che le discipline, che più sovente usano questo termine, conferiscono alla nozione, anzi all'idea di paesaggio


----------



## Dgbng

giginho said:


> Probabilmente ti ci sei già imbattuto ma non hai avuto la capacità di rendertene conto....amen


Mah! Vogliamo fare una gara a chi ha più titoli accademici? O la cultura si misura a paroloni gergali e citazioni latine, magari tardomedioveali?


giginho said:


> L'oggetto del contendere è quindi l'uso di "minimo", non di "comune denominatore"


Non mi stupisce che tu non prenda in considerazione i miei argomenti, per quanto ragionevoli: "comune denominatore" significa, in senso letterale, ancora meno di "minimo comune denominatore". Vedo però che non prendi sul serio nemmeno quanto affermano i dotti frequentatori di questo forum: le "polirematiche" (comunemente dette "frasi fatte") non possono essere alterate o scomposte: vanno prese in blocco, così come sono. Tra l'altro, questa è una locuzione "polirematica" precisamente codificata.


giginho said:


> L'OP recita: "il minimo comune denominatore della categoria dei notai è lo stipendio molto alto". La stessa frase può essere parafrasata come: "la caratteristica, eventualmente unica, che accomuna tutti i notai è lo stipendio molto alto"; oppure: "Come minimo, tutti i notai hanno uno stipendio molto alto".


Sono il primo a sostenere che il presumibile significato di quella frase può essere meglio espresso facendo a meno d'incongrue metafore matematiche. E con ciò, cosa si dimostra se non - appunto - l'inopportunità del prestito?


giginho said:


> Sull'ignoranza di chi usa questo modo di dire: ti cito l'enciclopedia Treccani,


Ah beh, lo dice la Treccani! Che colpa hanno i poveri compilatori dei dizionari se gli Italiani parlano male? Gli tocca prenderne atto. La Treccani ci fa sapere anche che in Italia esistono le "enormi proporzioni" (come sinonimo, ovviamente improprio, di "enormi dimensioni"), senza fare una piega sul fatto che il rapporto tra due dimensioni (la proporzione) non potrà mai essere una dimensione, essendo adimensionale per definizione.
Lo dice persino Lucio Gambi, che insegna geografia: apperò! Aldo Moro s'era inventato le "convergenze parallele", ma le rette continuano a incontrarsi solo all'infinito (cioè mai, nell'esperienza comune). Si presume che Moro fosse consapevole di adoperare un ossimoro (ossimoro = "vertice di stupidità" o "acutamente stupido"? Lascio decidere ai dotti glottologi del forum). Purtroppo per lui, l'espressione è sempre più citata per stigmatizzare la vacuità del linguaggio politico (il famoso "politichese"). Il "minimo comune denominatore" potrebbe andare incontro a un analogo destino. Sarebbe auspicabile.
Attendo ancora una risposta alla mia domanda: per quale ragione chi conosca il significato matematico (chè è quello fondamentale) di "minimo comune denominatore" lo userebbe per significare il suo contrario? In mancanza di una plausibile spiegazione rimarrò della mia opinione. Del resto, vedo che più d'uno dichiara apertamente e senza alcun imbarazzo la sua scarsa cultura matematica. Come dicevo, non si può conoscere tutto, ma di ciò che non si conosce si è - ovviamente - ignoranti.


----------



## giginho

Dgbng said:


> Mah! Vogliamo fare una gara a chi ha più titoli accademici? O la cultura si misura a paroloni gergali e citazioni latine, magari tardomedioveali?



Ho conosciuto fior di dottori ignoranti come delle capre...rilassati che, come ti dicevo, qui dentro c'è gente che ci farebbe fare (a entrambi, lo sottolineo) la figura dei cioccolatai sia per titoli accademici sia per conoscenze specifiche.



> Ah beh, lo dice la Treccani! Che colpa hanno i poveri compilatori dei dizionari se gli Italiani parlano male?



Ehm, citavo l'enciclopedia e non il dizionario.....troppo studio ti ha offuscato la vista?



> Non mi stupisce che tu non prenda in considerazione i miei argomenti



Spiega cosa non ti stupisce, per favore.



> Lo dice persino Lucio Gambi, che insegna geografia: apperò



Insegnava....è morto. In ogni caso, sebbene fosse geografo, immagino che conoscesse il gran segreto che sta alla base del minimo comun denominatore



> per quale ragione chi conosca il significato matematico (chè è quello fondamentale) di "minimo comune denominatore" lo userebbe per significare il suo contrario?



Prova a ragionare...provaci... ci sono due espressioni che hanno significati diversi: "denominatore comune" (usata nell'OP) e minimo comune denominatore (usata in matematica). Sono (quasi) uguali ma non hanno lo stesso significato e questo è appurato dai succitati ignoranti buzzurri della Treccani. Ok? Fin qui ci sei? Bene. Il mio commento voleva portarti a capire che se anche la sequenza di lettere che vedi è la stessa, non sono la stessa frase. Il significato è diverso. Ci siamo? Ottimo. Il discorso che si stava affrontando prima che tu calassi con la tua enorme e sconfinata sapienza matematica da quarta elementare è sull'accostamento del termine "minimo" all'espressione "denominatore comune". 

Bene, possiamo continuare con un discorso costruttivo su questo punto, o vuoi farci vedere, ancora per un po' quanto, sei bravo con l'algebretta di base?

P.S. Absit iniuria verbis


----------



## Dgbng

giginho said:


> Prova a ragionare...provaci... ci sono due espressioni che hanno significati diversi: "denominatore comune" (usata nell'OP) e minimo comune denominatore (usata in matematica). Sono (quasi) uguali ma non hanno lo stesso significato e questo è appurato dai succitati ignoranti buzzurri della Treccani. Ok? Fin qui ci sei? Bene. Il mio commento voleva portarti a capire che se anche la sequenza di lettere che vedi è la stessa, non sono la stessa frase. Il significato è diverso. Ci siamo? Ottimo. Il discorso che si stava affrontando prima che tu calassi con la tua enorme e sconfinata sapienza matematica da quarta elementare è sull'accostamento del termine "minimo" all'espressione "denominatore comune".


Caro Gigino, a parte il fatto che la discussione verte proprio sulla locuzione "minimo comune denominatore" tutta intera, è evidente che a essa sono assegnati due significati: 1) uno proprio e inequivoco (matematico) e, 2) uno nel linguaggio comune, che non solo è diverso, ma paradossalmente opposto. Del resto, il conflitto semantico esiste anche per "comune denominatore": sicché minimo o meno cambia poco. Su questo, immagino, ci siamo. Ottimo!
Adesso spiegami per quale ragione chi conosca il significato 1), userebbe la stessa locuzione per denotare il significato 2). Poiché io non credo che gli esseri umani siano comunemente afflitti da schizofrenia linguistica, presumo che l'uso della locuzione nel significato 2) implichi generalmente l'ignoranza del significato 1). Ti sembra tanto irragionevole? Fai una semplice verifica empirica: a quanti usano la locuzione nel significato 2), fatti spiegare il significato 1). Poi ne riparliamo.
In fondo, come dici tu, è una banale nozione di "algebretta" da quarta elementare. Che sarà mai per i coltissimi eruditi che frequenti?


----------



## giginho

Dgbng said:


> Adesso spiegami per quale ragione chi conosca il significato 1), userebbe la stessa locuzione per denotare il significato 2). Poiché io non credo che gli esseri umani siano comunemente afflitti da schizofrenia linguistica, presumo che l'uso della locuzione nel significato 2) implichi generalmente l'ignoranza del significato 1).



Te l'ho già spiegato più e più volte il perché questa locuzione viene usata e con quale significato. Purtroppo la tua presunzione di cui sopra è scorretta e ti porta ad una conclusione altrettanto errata: non è assolutamente vero che chi usa la locuzione con il significato che tu etichetti con (2) ignori il significato matematico.

L'esempio di quanto affermo è dato dal fatto che il tanto (da te) bistrattato Lucio Gambi lo utilizzi con il significato (2)....non oso mettere in dubbio il fatto che il suddetto ignori l'algebretta da quarta elementare.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, caro amico peimonteis 


giginho said:


> ... Secondo me la parola "denominatore" nella frase in oggetto non ha alcun riferimento alla matematica ma si rifà al latino medioevale "denominator" = colui che da il nome. ...


 A proposito vedi il mio post #34. Comunque, a mio parere la propria espressione _comune denominatore_ il  riferimento alla matematica ce l'ha ... Lo dico anche sulla base di alcuni esempi nella mia lingua materna. 





> il minimo comune denominatore degli invertebrati è di non avere una colonna  vertebrale


Il senso di questa frase lo interpreterei spontaneamente più o meno così come lo hai spiegato tu, nonostanteciò non mi piace ... Oltre che probabilmente non è il caso quando userei l'espressione _comune denomitare, _quel _minimo _qui non mi pare un termine "felice". Neanche direi p.e.  "la _minima_ caratteristica comune dei invertebrati è l'assenza della colonna vertebrale". Nonostante i vari significati dell'aggettivo _minimo_, o forse appunto per _questo_, preferirei qualche termine più preciso,  a seconda di quello che si vuole esprimere esattamente (unico, basilare, tipico, determinante, più importante ...).


----------

